# flowering with fluoro lights



## seemorebuds302 (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever flowered in a aeroponic system under fluor lights? My friends grandmother just got an aerogarden but it uses a compact fluorescent light. I think I read before that you can flower under them but you dont get as big of buds. So I'm thinking maybe we can somehow rig up a hps in there or if not maybe switch it out for a high output fluoro like a TekLight T5 fluorescent lamp


----------



## cottonchops (Jul 19, 2006)

i have successfully flowered plants with fluoresents. i used 4' bulbs and rotated them to warm whites.  for veg. i use cool whites, and then switch the bulbs to warm whites for the red spectrum good for flowering. cool whites have a blue spectrum in which i use for the veg cycle.   out


----------



## seemorebuds302 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah I've heard that you can. How was your harvest?


----------



## cottonchops (Jul 20, 2006)

actually, i was surprised. the buds i grew were good size, maybe not as dense as those grown under hps. but it was good bud and at that time i was pleased with my grow.


----------

